# Stern guest subpoenaed in probe of Sirius



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From AP/Seattle Post-Intelligence:

*Stern guest subpoenaed in probe of Sirius*

A regular guest on Howard Stern's syndicated radio show said he will testify Wednesday in a probe of trading of Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. shares, which surged last fall when Stern announced he was moving his program to the company.

Chaunce Hayden, who writes gossip and other celebrity news for Steppin' Out magazine, received a subpoena Thursday ordering him to appear before SEC investigators in New York to discuss "trading in securities of Sirius Satellite Radio."

FULL ARTICLE HERE

Additional links:

Reuters: Journalist Says SEC Subpoenas Him on Stern, Sirius
FMQB: Sirius Stock Shock Over Howard Stern Deal


----------

